# A-Plan insurance - is this a con?



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

A few people have recommended A-Plan insurance, but I rang them last week and gave all my details and didn't even get a call back. I have a GT-R with lots of mods but I'm 61 with 9 years NCB and a clean licence and only do about 2000 miles a year so I can't be too bad a risk.

Bill Johnson


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

BJohnson said:


> A few people have recommended A-Plan insurance, but I rang them last week and gave all my details and didn't even get a call back. I have a GT-R with lots of mods but I'm 61 with 9 years NCB and a clean licence and only do about 2000 miles a year so I can't be too bad a risk.
> 
> Bill Johnson


Me to, they didn't call me back so I rang them. However their quote was quite a good one but you might also want to try Egger Lawson 01159 415 255 Ask for Steve Hallam offered me the best deal by £280


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks Kenan. I phoned Steve Hallam and their quote was £300 less than Privilege, my present insurers. Not only that, they let me add my brother to the policy as well as my wife as he shares drives with me in sprints and hill climbs.

Bill Johnson


----------



## stcos85 (Mar 4, 2005)

I have just bought an R33 GTR and was able to get cover with AON on a future classic policy as it was built in 1995 making it 10 years old.

They quoted me £347 with an agreed value of £13k and 5000 miles for a standard car. If it was modified they would add 25% to 50% to the premium but are only interested in mods that increase the hp.

They can be contacted on 01384 552702.

I am not sure if I got this price as I have been with them for 10 years so would be interested to see how others get on.


----------



## Keiron (Feb 20, 2005)

stcos85 said:


> I have just bought an R33 GTR and was able to get cover with AON on a future classic policy as it was built in 1995 making it 10 years old.
> 
> They quoted me £347 with an agreed value of £13k and 5000 miles for a standard car. If it was modified they would add 25% to 50% to the premium but are only interested in mods that increase the hp.
> 
> ...



so your saying when the time comes, if i was to get myself a new car that was 10 years old it would be a future classic? i've never heard of any of this before


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

The 300ZX comes under classic car insurance


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

i have been with AON with my previous Skylines and RX7's ... their future classic policy isn't restricted to cars over 10 years old .. they recognise that you are an enthusiast and i got the future classic policy on my old 97 skyline.

HOWEVER .. the car must be a second car (ie you must have a full policy on your daily driver) .. AON aren't interested in NCB either, only what you've driven before and whether they think you are capable of coping with something like a skyline.


----------



## xspeedstarx (Sep 6, 2003)

brooksie said:


> i have been with AON with my previous Skylines and RX7's ... their future classic policy isn't restricted to cars over 10 years old .. they recognise that you are an enthusiast and i got the future classic policy on my old 97 skyline.
> 
> HOWEVER .. the car must be a second car (ie you must have a full policy on your daily driver) .. AON aren't interested in NCB either, only what you've driven before and whether they think you are capable of coping with something like a skyline.


does this mean your only paying £347 for a second car or both ????????
was told my some companies to expect to pay upwards of £2500 to put the r33 on the road as a second car reason being that it would be like getting insurance for the first time


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi Bill. Will hopefully see you and Roy at a sprint soon  

I am with Competition Car Insurance but the quote is quite similar to the A-plan one. I may try A-plan next year in cae I give up the sprinting.
I do try and keep away from insurers covering a lot of skylines in case they have a lot of claims and either increase the premiums or refuse to renew.

Dave


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Dave, not at the rate we're going so far. We have been out three times this year:

1. Testing at 3 Sisters. Blew hose so took car to Hiteq who replaced hose and fitted expensive HKS thermostat

2. Raced at 3 Sisters two weeks later. Plug 6 fouled up after one run, followed by shower of rain so went home. Due to rain Mark Wallwork got FTD in his Sierra Cosworth, beating single seaters and Caterhams etc! Roy was extremely pi**ed off as he usually beats Mark. Took car to Hiteq as there was oil on the airfilters. Hiteq fitted a catch-tank and replaced the filter elements.

3. Raced at Aintree one week later. Lots of smoke and water and oil everywhere. Catch-tank overflowing

4. Took car to Hiteq. Ian suggests probable cracked cylinder head nd says that he will compression test it.

5. One week later Hitaq have not touched car and Ian has gone to America. Roy cancels races for immediate future (Curborough)

6. Took car to Rod Bell who also suspects cracked head, probably caused by the blown hose. Am now waiting for a new head as they had just sold the one that they had in stock.

Wish us luck!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Really sorry to hear your news. My mate Jeff Stokes (white evo - now sold) had good things to say about you.
I met mark at Elvington for my first sprint - he kicked my ass. Sounds like you have good speed if you can beat Mark.
Hope Rod sorts you out.
Dave


----------



## kart_man (Oct 3, 2002)

xspeedstarx said:


> was told my some companies to expect to pay upwards of £2500 to put the r33 on the road as a second car reason being that it would be like getting insurance for the first time


Some companies will match the no-claims from your main policy to bring the premiums down a bit. Bell Direct do this for sure, and others do sometimes.

Dave


----------

